Ask HN: How does one go about mastering your area of expertise? - lainon
======
yesenadam
I read one definition that an expert is someone's who's made every possible
mistake in a particular very narrow field. There's something to that. If you
love your field, it's hard not to get started doing that!

Also, _mastery_ is relative, isn't it - like _beauty_ or _understanding_ \-
mastery to one person might seem like elementary blundering to another. I
guess learning is never-ending. The more you know, the more you realize you
don't know.

Beauty is as relative as light & dark. Thus, there exists no beautiful woman,
none at all, because you are never certain that a still far more beautiful
woman will not appear & completely shame the supposed beauty of the first. -
Paul Klee, diary, 1910

El sabio siempre quiere aprender; el ignorante siempre quiere enseñar. –
Spanish proverb (The wise person always wants to learn; the ignorant person
always wants to teach.)

What we have to learn to do, we learn by doing. – Aristotle

Every mind must know the whole lesson for itself, must go over the whole
ground. What it does not see, what it does not live, it will not know. –
Emerson

EDUCATION, n. That which discloses to the wise and disguises from the foolish
their lack of understanding. – Ambrose Bierce, _Devil’s Dictionary_

Education is an admirable thing. But it is well to remember from time to time
that nothing that is worth knowing can be taught. – Oscar Wilde, _Maxims for
the Use of the Overeducated_

It is important that students bring a certain ragamuffin, barefoot,
irreverence to their studies; they are not here to worship what is known, but
to question it. – J. Bronowski, _The Ascent of Man_

------
hluska
I have met very few masters, yet they're all extremely humble and open to
learn from anything/anyone.

------
thedevindevops
Step 1: The fundamentals or core skills - this is the bare minimum you need to
be functional. Step 2: The history or how your area evolved into it's current
state. Step 3: Bleeding edge, the most current developments in your area.

